# How to stop motorcyclists parking your driveway?



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Got a relative with a groundfloor flat in London.
He luckily also gets the driveway at the blocks entrance.
As it's a busy area he has placed a collapsible bollard to stop people parking there, but now he sometimes finds motorcyclists parking there.
Apart from a sign saying PRIVATE DO NOT PARK, what else could he do?
Warn them if they park there the motorcycle will be removed, take it away and charge them to get it back?
Any help welcomed.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Big sign, "Emergency Exit" keep free 24 hours a day. 
Vehicles parked here will be towed at owners cost. 

Should do the trick, otherwise s it is private ground, start clamping, a big chain will be sufficient.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If the opening allows how about a chain across the entrance ?, assuming he's the only user ?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd chain the rear wheel, let both tyres down, maybe get a birly mate so you can pick the bike up and move it. Only way these dip learn


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Get the aforementioned mate to give them a hand to move it to some nearby yellow lines then someone else will deal with it.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

im surprised the bike is still there if it is not chained down!!

Bike thefts are getting ridiculous just now


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Caledoniandream said:


> Big sign, "Emergency Exit" keep free 24 hours a day.
> Vehicles parked here will be towed at owners cost.
> 
> Should do the trick, otherwise s it is private ground, start clamping, a big chain will be sufficient.


Private land or not, only the police and councils (and the courts, on odd occasions) have the power to clamp. Too many cowboys led to the general "clamp what you like" policy being outlawed a few years ago now.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Perhaps a word with the owners of the bikes, I know if someone came and explained in a decent fashion I would listen and likely move, however if I found someone damaging my bike that would probably be the last thing they did,


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Perhaps a word with the owners of the bikes, I know if someone came and explained in a decent fashion I would listen and likely move, however if I found someone damaging my bike that would probably be the last thing they did,


I agree in some fashion, I wouldn't advise somebody to touch my bike.
However I never park in such a way that they have to.
I you park unconsidered, expect someone too be unconsidered with your vehicle.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

drag it into the street /pavement without causing damage


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Not really suitable for London but a farmer neighbour of a friend in Hampshire who got so fed up with such parking that he accidentally sprayed five offending cars with slurry or some similarly foul smelling liquid as he did his fields. He might have advanced the spreading by a day or two...Not nice. 

He also managed to "persuade" some travelling folk from not hanging about by the same method a year later.

Peter


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.
The chosen solution is a sign warning it is private, no parking any motorcycles parked will be moved to the roadside.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

HEADPHONES said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> The chosen solution is a sign warning it is private, no parking any motorcycles parked will be moved to the roadside.


A picture of a bike going in to a crusher with the slogan
'Think bike, think biker!'

Or a picture of a bike pushed over by a private parking sign and some power ranger getting their head kicked in with the slogan 'To due for?'


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

get some stickers printed up 'I like to park in other peoples driveways' 

Stick them to the screen of the bike


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Gek said:


> get some stickers printed up 'I like to park in other peoples driveways'
> 
> Stick them to the screen of the bike


Also stick one on the fuel tank so it peels off a strip of the super thin paint.... 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> Also stick one on the fuel tank so it peels off a strip of the super thin paint....
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Ideally you don't want to cause permanent damage as that can get messy. But for the annoyance factor a sticker on the screen is a good one for a lesson


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Isn't there something about blocking an entry/exit.

IIFC you can't park across a driveway when someone wants to come out (but can when they want to drive in????).

The Police can and will remove the offending vehicle.

Might not apply to private land though.

Happy to be educated on this one.

Andy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Few of you, lift it and scrap it


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

make up a sign "free scrap motorcycles"


----------

